# Construction Progress Photos at Cypress Pointe REsort



## Stu (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are this week's photos showing the progress of the renovations at the Cypress Pointe Resort Clubhouse's first floor lobby and public restrooms:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild011607.htm

Nothing new this week  on the M/L/S (RALPH) Building, as the final inspections are underway and upon approval the move will begin from the old Laundry building.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Building Dedication.*




Stu said:


> Nothing new this week  on the M/L/S (RALPH) Building, as the final inspections are underway and upon approval the move will begin from the old Laundry building.


I can see it now.  Stu & John & Chris & Gaston & Co. all are assembled for the Grand Opening.  Commendatory words are spoken.  Hands are shaken all round.  Giant scissors snip the ceremonial ribbon.  And a Bronze Plaque near the cornerstone is unveiled that says...  
R. A. L. P. H. ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Alan - As you may know all the CPR/CPGV buildings are named "Something" Cay to keep with the Caribbean theme.  I think RALPH Cay will fit right in, don't you?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 18, 2007)

*A Good Fit For Sure.*




timeos2 said:


> I think RALPH Cay will fit right in, don't you?


I've got it ! 

On the Bronze Plaque, the lettering can say... 
R. A. L. P. H. K.​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 18, 2007)

*I have access...*

to cheap bronze plaques.... I could bring it down when I am staying there in April...  hehehehehe


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 18, 2007)

*If Not Out Front...*

...where owners & guests might find it semi-puzzling, then at least inside the building somewhere semi-conspicuous, for the benefit of HOA & staff -- an "inside" joke, literally. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2007)

*Naming rights*

Maybe we could emulate the new Newark Arena which will be known as the Barclay's Arena for the modest naming rights fee of $20 million/year for 20 years.

Maybe we could then attract another Bank to buy the naming rights.  I can see it now, and how appropriate:  Key Bank Cay

Maybe even put in one of their ATMs on the outside wall!

OK, any bidders?

Best regards,
Stu

P.S.

My other ideas were:
Volcano Cay, Lava Cay, Paradise Cay, Eden Cay, Francis Scott Cay <just joking>: Black Pearl Cay (for Disney/Pirate fans); Calypso Cay, Parrot Cay, Macaw Cay, Charlie Cay, or the obvious Cypress Cay.


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 19, 2007)

*or...*

The plain and simple


A O Cay


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2007)

I need a toll free telephone number for Cypress Pointe Resort front desk?

Thanks for any assistance in this matter.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Check The Web Site.*

There's a toll-free number for the (off-site) reservation desk, but I'm not sure if the resort itself has a toll free number -- maybe, maybe not.  You can mouse around the official Cypress Pointe web site if you want & check. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for information.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 22, 2007)

*The 800 line was discontinued*



pedro47 said:


> I need a toll free telephone number for Cypress Pointe Resort front desk?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance in this matter.



Pedro - No, there is not. We canceled that in 2002 when we were in cost cutting mode and reviewing every contract that we had we discovered that many (most?) owners now have long distance included in their home service, cell phone or pay far less per minute than we could get with an 800 number service. We do have an 800 for the bill payment.


----------



## Stu (Jan 23, 2007)

*M/L/S (RALPH) Bldg opens; Clubhouse Lobby floor installed*

From the Association Prez, John Chase:

"The lobby work took a big step toward completion over the weekend as
the marble floor is installed (except one small strip around the front
doors - the new doors have to be installed before that area can be
finalized). The carpet is also close to completion.

The RALPH building opened at 1:30PM today (Monday, 1/21). The move of the various
departments into their new home is now underway. The first laundry run
is expected to be done in the new laundry area tomorrow morning.
Testing and training on the new equipment is currently underway. "


Much progress has been made since my last update posting.  Check it out if you'd like at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild012207.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Pedro - No, there is not. We canceled that in 2002 when we were in cost cutting mode and reviewing every contract that we had we discovered that many (most?) owners now have long distance included in their home service, cell phone or pay far less per minute than we could get with an 800 number service. We do have an 800 for the bill payment.



Thanks for the update.  We will be staying at CYP for two consective weeks(our check-in  date is 01/27) & (the second week we will be in the Grand Vilas).


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2007)

*The old Laundry Bldg comes down...*

This week's few photos will probably just interest CPR fanatics only, but for those who can't get enough, here they are:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild020107.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2007)

Stu and John the lobby area is completed and it is awesome !!  The decor is similar to CYP I and that decor looks great.

Also, the new white roof line on the buildings looks very nice.  Striking I must say!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2007)

*Whoa!  Looks Great.  What About That R.A.L.P.H. Bronze Plaque ?*

Son & daughter-in-law & grandson will have a chance to check it all out in person next month when they're over at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Phase Two) right across the street.  

Not sure how soon The Chief Of Staff & I will be able to eyeball all the new stuff up close & personal -- maybe not till Thanksgiving 2007, maybe not till our Cypress Pointe Phase One EEY week rolls round in 2008. 

Shucks, I wish we were there right now. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 10, 2007)

*I wish I could see it all*



pedro47 said:


> Stu and John the lobby area is completed and it is awesome !!  The decor is similar to CYP I and that decor looks great.
> 
> Also, the new white roof line on the buildings looks very nice.  Striking I must say!!!



Thanks for the on site report. I can't wait to see it but it won't be until late March.  We just got some new photos in that include various shots from the lobby.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2007)

*Great Photos*

*
Cypress Pointe Resort *

All ownerships are 3 bedroom, deeded, float use.

*There are two seasons *
Diamond weeks 5-17,21-35,45-47,50-53 Inclusive and 
Emerald (quiet time) weeks 1-4,18-23,36-45, 48,49 Inclusive.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2007)

*Too Simple.*




Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Cypress Pointe Resort *
> 
> All ownerships are 3 bedroom, deeded, float use.
> ...


That was too simple, so when the developers moved on to Phase Two, they made up for it by offering lots more floating deeded ownership options -- 3 bedroom, 2 bedroom, 1 bedroom, & all kinds of various oddball UDIs that no doubt work fine in Club SunTerra but that may or may not translate to a full week at the resort when resold & used independently outside Club SunTerra.  Plus, all those come in the every-year version as well as alternate-year versions, both odd-year & even-year.  I don't know whether they sold any "triangle" ownerships at Phase Two -- you know, where the owner's week or UDI comes up every 3rd year. 

For folks looking into buying resale, the moral to the story is to be sure to find out ahead of time exactly what's being offered.  

Regarding Floating Diamond Weeks & Floating Emerald Weeks at Phase One & Phase Two, as a practical matter the Diamond Week owners can raid Emerald Time whenever they want, subject to availability.  Emerald Weeks owners can get Diamond Time by paying a little something extra, also subject to availability. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Valentine's Day look at the recent progress at CPR*

Here are our Valentine's Day photos to add to the growing collection at the CPR home website.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild021407.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 15, 2007)

*Automatic Doors.*

Whoa!  The new entry looks like it has automatic self-opening sliding doors. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Automatic doors*

Indeed, it has!  (They self-close, too. <g>)

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 15, 2007)

*Staff Downsize?*




Stu said:


> Indeed, it has!  (They self-close, too. <g>)
> 
> Best regards,
> Stu Schwartz


Then I guess it's goodbye to the uniformed doorman on duty right there at the main entrance. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Feb 19, 2007)

*Volcano improvements and more construction*

The CPR Volcano pool has had new volcano water sprays and new lighting installed.  The new "eruptions" are not as high and with less spray so as to reduce heat loss in the pool, while still giving the volcano eruption illusion.  The attached link will show the new water flow and lighting, which is especially impressive at night.  

The link also shows additional construction around the new MLS Bldg including the start of the new external access driveway, and also the new stucco work to Bldg 5 which was adjacent to the now demolished laundry facility that the MLS has replaced.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild021707.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Feb 23, 2007)

*Many new photos of improved resort infrastructures*

From the Prez, John Chase:

"Although things seem to be moving slowly they are moving.  Here is the progress so far this week on the driveway and cart path, the building 5 stucco repairs and the residential roof progress. Buildings 8 and 1-4 are substantially complete now. Building 5 has some of the new metal surface in place and now the work on the final two buildings - 6 & 7 - has started. It is still anticipated that the whole project will be completed before summer. 

On Friday, weather permitting, the driveway and cart path surfaces are scheduled to be put down. No recent updates on the Clubhouse, Gift Shop or Cafe, which still awaits design approval. Still remaining for 2007 are the new directional signs around the resort, the fencing and landscaping around the new building and the new recreational area (scheduled to begin construction as soon as the roofs are complete).

See the latest photos: http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild022107.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Mar 4, 2007)

*Progress Photos from March 2nd*

Latest Construction progress as of March 2nd from Association Prez John Chase:

"Some updated photos from all the projects around the resort. The new building work is heading toward completion. The pavement should be installed early next week, the fence gates later in the week and then the only remaining item is the landscape work. 

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild030207.htm

The roofing project is now concentrated strictly in the northeast corner of the property with buildings 5, 6 and 7 all in various stages of construction. Buildings 1,2,3,4 and 8 are finalized and accepted. After the completion of the remaining roof work exterior painting on all the buildings except 6 and the Clubhouse will begin. It is also anticipated that the recreation area work will start soon after the roofs are completed and that area is cleared of construction equipment. 

The new lobby accent lighting has been installed except for the new chandelier.  We have a few shots of the lobby this week. 

Just a reminder to all owners to return your proxy ballots and to attend the annual Owners Meeting at 9AM,  Saturday March 24, 2007 at the Clubhouse if you can."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 4, 2007)

*The doorman stays*



AwayWeGo said:


> Then I guess it's goodbye to the uniformed doorman on duty right there at the main entrance.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - Just noticed this post from awhile back. According to Gaston there are no plans to abolish the doorman position even with the new automatic doors. The main reason for the position is to help owners and guests with luggage to the buildings. As you know our buildings are 3 stories with no elevators so some guests appreciate a hand with getting the luggage in and out of the unit. We can't retrofit elevators but we can make sure guests feel their trip is important and they will get the service that exceeds expectations.


----------



## Stu (Mar 15, 2007)

*New progress photos at CPR from 14 March*

Just in from the CPR@LBV Condo. Association Prez, John Chase:

"The finishing touches are underway.  See the new driveway/cart path installation, the new entrance and exit gates and the start of the landscape work.  Note that exterior painting on Building 5 is part of the original renovation project from 2004 and will be underway shortly along with all remaining residential buildings.  Final acceptance of the RALPH _(Stu's note: the new maintenance/laundry/storage facility)_ building project is scheduled for next week."

Here's the link:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild031307.htm

Reminder to CPR Phase 1 owners: the Annual Meeting of Owners is scheduled for Saturday, 24 March 2007 at 9:00 a.m. EDT.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2007)

*Whoa!  What About Those Large Pipe Valves?  (Not Gas Valves, I Hope.)*




Stu said:


> Here's the link:
> http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild031307.htm



The new driveway looks semi-dangerously near to a set of humongous pipe valves tucked right in there between the new driveway curb & the picket fence.  I sure hope they're not gas valves.  Check out... 




It would be comforting if a strong, truck-proof protective barrier could be added, just to make sure no errant delivery or service truck accidentally whacks into that valve cluster on its way to or from the new _Ralph Cay_ building. 

It's always something, eh? 

(NOTE:  Image shamelessly _hotlinked_ from the Cypress Pointe web site that Stu linked.)​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*We may flood but we won't explode*



AwayWeGo said:


> The new driveway looks semi-dangerously near to a set of humongous pipe valves tucked right in there between the new driveway curb & the picket fence.  I sure hope they're not gas valves.  Check out...
> 
> It would be comforting if a strong, truck-proof protective barrier could be added, just to make sure no errant delivery or service truck accidentally whacks into that valve cluster on its way to or from the new _Ralph Cay_ building.
> 
> ...



Those are the water main pipes. We had to work around those (actually rerouting just one) as the building was designed. Those big, concrete filled red pipes you see on either side of the valves are the protection allowed. We also worried about the building overhang so there are balusters on the other side as well. The whole driveway design is done with the need to have one way traffic only and controlled access by the electronic gates. Heaven help the first delivery truck driver that hits a pipe, gate or the building as Gaston will be on the phone to their insurance carrier within minutes. Because of the gate control we know who gets access and when.  And yes, it IS always something it seems.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2007)

Suggestion can you plant some type of evergreen plants or some type of small green busch that will not grow more than 30 inches in height and width?

Weekly update pic's 3/13/2007 on CYP web site are just outstanding !!!

Good luck all will work out for you !


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Just a day later*

Just a day later the same view now looks more "green" with the piping hidden.




There are some more views from this afternoon posted on the original link


----------



## Stu (Mar 20, 2007)

*More photos added to previos link*

Additional photos from 3/14 - 3/17/07 were added to the below link to show the  near complete driveway and relandscaping adjacent to the new building.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild031307.htm

From the Prez:  "It is expected that the building, fencing and grounds will be totally complete by the Annual Meeting next weekend (_Stu's note: Saturday, March 24th at 9:00 a.m. EDT._). The residential building exteriors will be painted next and the construction of the new recreation area in front of the Clubhouse is scheduled to begin in mid to late May."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Mar 25, 2007)

*The RALPH Bldg is complete - see its final update here!*

The last update on the construction of the new M/L/S building, now officially known as "Ralph Cay"  ("Repair and Laundry Plus Housekeeping"), was posted today.

I suggest you notice in the photos that follow how well the new landscaping blends in beautifully and hides some of the otherwise more noticeable eyesores usually associated with this type of installation.  The new building itself matches the theme and appearance of Cypress Pointe's existing residential buildings.

The next round of photos will happen when there is change on the
status of "Cafe Pointe", the start of construction on the new recreation
area or any breaking news that can best be seen in pictures., or any breaking news that can best be seen in pictures. 

Please go visit at:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild032507.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2007)

The new Cafe Pointe will be a much added addition to a truely wonderful resort.  Our whole family and the grandkids loved CYP!!!


----------



## stumac (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this -- new at timeshares.

I am considering buying at Cypress Pointe Resort, Phase I and am wondering what the current maintenance fees are on a three bedroom and if there are going to be any added assessments because of the renovations?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 26, 2007)

*Fees, Shmeez.*




stumac said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this -- new at timeshares.
> 
> I am considering buying at Cypress Pointe Resort, Phase I and am wondering what the current maintenance fees are on a three bedroom and if there are going to be any added assessments because of the renovations?


It's as good a place as any to ask about that stuff, so why not? 

I think annual fees at Phase I are in the neighborhood of $770.  All Phase I ownership is 3BR lock-off.  (Phase II has 1- & 2- & 3BR ownership, plus various oddball UDIs designed to fit into the Club SunTerra SunOptions timeshare points system but not much good for anything else.)

It took a major serious Special Assessment to pay for all the outstanding Phase I renovations.  But if you buy now, you escape paying it -- some previous owner already sprang for that Special Assessment (which was such a whopping big amount that owners at the time were offered the option of paying in 3 annual installments if they couldn't swing the whole amount all at once). 

Then, after that, management had to come to grips with the roof problem.  Fortunately, that did not involve another Special Assessment.  Instead, the resort got a loan for all the new roofs, then budgeted loan repayment & interest into the regular annual maintenance fees.  Plus, there may still be some legal action pending against the suppliers & installers of the original roofs that didn't hold up as expected.  Any financial recovery from that, minus attorney fees & associated costs, would bolster the Phase I Reserve Fund. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Normally we'd ask that you email the resort*



stumac said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this -- new at timeshares.
> 
> I am considering buying at Cypress Pointe Resort, Phase I and am wondering what the current maintenance fees are on a three bedroom and if there are going to be any added assessments because of the renovations?



Since this is a thread about CPR I guess there is no harm in replying publicly. We do not hide our fees and in fact publish them on our web site each year. 

The current operation, reserve and taxes (annual fee) averages $765 per week. I say average because the tax is added by the County and can vary up to $12 either way on any given week. Operation and reserve expenses are the same for every week. That number, $765, includes the cost of the roof loan repayment as part of reserves. 

The work now underway and planned for the remainder of 2007 is fully paid for. All announced plans through 2011 and beyond are estimated to be fully covered by the fees being slowly collected over time. While you can expect increases in future years mostly due to rising costs that will effect every resort and homeowner and a $5 per year planned increase in reserve fees, we do not anticipate the need for any special assessments to owners going forward. In fact it is our goal to make the necessary small adjustments over the years specifically to avoid the need for special assessments in the future. We are now on a pay as you go basis for operations and collect ahead of time for capital (reserve) work and taxes. The Board will work very hard to keep it that way


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2007)

*No recovery*



AwayWeGo said:


> Then, after that, management had to come to grips with the roof problem.  Fortunately, that did not involve another Special Assessment.  Instead, the resort got a loan for all the new roofs, then budgeted loan repayment & interest into the regular annual maintenance fees.  Plus, there may still be some legal action pending against the suppliers & installers of the original roofs that didn't hold up as expected.  Any financial recovery from that, minus attorney fees & associated costs, would bolster the Phase I Reserve Fund.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - Despite our best efforts we have had to end our lawsuit for recovery on the roofs. Our Attorney's have advised us that with the extremely limited documentation we were able to pull together from 15 years ago there was little hope of forcing the builder or insurance company to settle. Rather than throw more fees at the issue they recommended we cut our losses and end the suit. That was done on 1/29/07 and the Board received official notice this past weekend.


----------



## stumac (Mar 26, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the info.  It sounds like a good deal.  renovations look great.  this is my first time in timeshares.  Anything I need to be concerned about cypress pointe?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2007)

stumac said:


> thanks for the info.  It sounds like a good deal.  renovations look great.  this is my first time in timeshares.  Anything I need to be concerned about cypress pointe?



Yes. When you stay once you may be very tempted to buy more and visit more often. You may not want to go home at all. 

We've learned to accept that. 

It was our first timeshare in 1993 and still our favorite.


----------



## Stu (Mar 27, 2007)

*Where to start looking for CPR units for sale*

You might begin by contacting those owners advertising their own units for sale here at TUG, also at Redweek.com, and at the CPR&LBV Association webpage:

*http://cypresspointe.net/FORSALELIST.htm*

With regards to those listings at the Association's webpage link above, the following disclosure/disclaimer applies:

_"Cypress Pointe Resort is sold out. All ownerships are 3 bedroom, deeded, float use. Float means no use week is automatically assigned and a timely annual request for a reservation must be made by the owner. There are two seasons - Diamond weeks 5-17,21-35,45-47,50-53 Inclusive and Emerald (quiet time) weeks 1-4,18-23,36-45, 48,49 Inclusive. We have some owners below interested in selling their time.

This listing is provided as a courtesy to our owners and future owners. Any offers made must go to and any additional information needed must
come directly from the owners listed below. Cypress Pointe Resort and the Association are not involved in any transaction."_

There are numerous other Resale companies you can visit also, many with links here at TUG, but then there will be a middleman's commision to be factored in on the asking/sale price.  If you do it direct, I recommend you find  a good, credentialed escrow company to close the deal for both parties.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
 



stumac said:


> I am considering buying at Cypress Pointe Resort, Phase I and am wondering what the current maintenance fees are on a three bedroom and if there are going to be any added assessments because of the renovations?


----------

